# What determines handlebar width recommendation?



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A

Is there some sort of rule of thumb for selecting handlebar width?

Old setup:
54.5 cm top tube
12cm stem
*44cm handlebar *

New setup:
55.5cm top tube
12cm stem 
*42cm handlebar*

Reach measurements on each bike is close to identical. 

Sprinting feels a bit awkward with the new (ie narrow bar) setup. Is this something i should get used to, or is there some biomechanical advantage to having a wider bar for sprinting?


----------



## Andrea138

You could always try a bar like the Ritchey Biomax II- the ends have a little flare so they're a couple of cm wider c-c than they are at the hoods.


----------



## MarshallH1987

Wider will get you more leverage and should give you easier control of the front. The only way to determine what is better is to figure out what you like more. It'll either feel fine and normal to you after a while or drive you insane.


----------



## iliveonnitro

When I switched from 42 to 40, it felt very weird for a month or so. Like you said, sprinting was just awkward. You'll get used to it.

Eventually, you'll really like that you can be more aero.


----------



## rocco

G A /\/\ /\/\ A said:


> Is there some sort of rule of thumb for selecting handlebar width



Yes... How wide are your shoulders from rotator to rotator? The center to center width of your bars should be the same as or just slightly wider than your shoulder width measurement. 

Wider bars provide better leverage for sprinting and climbing out of the saddle plus they help keep the chest area more open for better breathing. On the other hand wider bars can cause a slight aerodynamic disadvantage.


----------



## DirtTurtle

I'll be entering the 40cm bars as soon as i get the cash (put my bars up 50% for a bling carbon look). I choose the step down method from 44cm (my dads bars not my choice) down to 42 now, which use to feel narrow now feel still too wide considering i should be riding 40s. I think nitro is a bit bigger bloke than i am, as long as your are not massive 42's should be quite fine, just takes a while to trick the brain in2 not worrying about the new bars.


----------



## atimido

I always heard that you should use the measurement between the two bone "points" (acromion) on top of each clavicle. You should measure around your back and choose the closest width handlebar. It worked for me...


----------

